
Time tracking best practices - aristotle2
https://clockify.me/time-tracking-best-practices
======
aristotle2
Some (if not most) advice is pretty self-evident. But number 15 is
interesting, about the legal profession and how lawyers round time when
billing clients:

 _Rounding is a common practice in the legal profession and is the reason why
lawyers can end up earning more than they actually work. Because they bill by
1 /10th hour, a 30-second phone call and a 2-minute email are both rounded to
6 minutes for total of 12 minutes. This way, they can easily bill 8 hours in 6
hours (while staying perfectly honest)._

~~~
stephenr
Is this really a lawyer specific thing?

I round billed time to 20 minute blocks. But I’m also unlikely to bill someone
specifically for a 2 minute email reply.

